# Giant DIY paper tuner!



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I wanted something bigger! A wooden saw horse, a few angle brackets, 2x4s, a few dowel rods and a roll of construction paper (cut to 24" wide). This took 25 minutes to build and its really nice to tune with!! Lots of real estate to shoot before needing to change paper. Nothing like a dirt cheap DIY project that actually works better than the ones you buy for big $$$.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Nice job on the tuner, but if you don't mind answering a different question:

How do you like that Spider Web target? I keep shooting through our targets, I am looking for one with stopping power.

Cheers,
Thanks,
Robin


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Durhampro said:


> Nice job on the tuner, but if you don't mind answering a different question:
> 
> How do you like that Spider Web target? I keep shooting through our targets, I am looking for one with stopping power.
> 
> ...


The small targets below are spyderwebs, the large 50x50 is a bulldog with a spyderweb anti kick panel on the front. The spyderwebs are amazingly easy to pull arrows but they do shoot through pretty fast. The bulldog is impenetrable. Its about 20" thick. Arrows are harder to pull but not bad. Much more stopping power.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

dont forget after christmas sales, wrapping paper usually .99c a roll, wide and thin, as long as you get white back paper your good to go, its what i use and works awesome and cheap


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice. I need something like that. I use a metal house for sale sign with some thick cardboard on the edges and a small hole for notebook paper and it's a pia to set up and use.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thank you Ray, I have heard of Bulldog targets (Canadian Made) but I thought they were like the spiderwebs. I'll be ordering one this afternoon, definitely need the stopping power.

Cheers


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Durhampro said:


> Thank you Ray, I have heard of Bulldog targets (Canadian Made) but I thought they were like the spiderwebs. I'll be ordering one this afternoon, definitely need the stopping power.
> 
> Cheers


be sure to hose the face down with silicone spray before you even shoot it. Makes a huge difference in arrow pull! Your points will thank me for this later. MASSIVE stopping power. Mine has taken thousands and thousands of hits in the same spots. Never had a pass through. Not even close. Arrows go in 4-5" only even from 5 yards away.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Ray, I will let you know when I get it and what I think of it.


----------



## JReed (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice !! Great build 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice tuner, but I really like the dinosaur 3D target in the foreground.


----------



## Hoyt BH (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice setup. I plan to set up a range in my basement this winter, good to here about the bulldog.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Well I got my Bulldog Target yesterday, it is pretty serious. From five yards with a 60Lb bow the fatboy arrows I shoot only penetrated three inches. You were right about pulling them out Ray, but a third hand arrow puller had no problem removing the arrows.

Seriously nice target, I hope it stands up as advertised over the long run.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Durhampro said:


> Well I got my Bulldog Target yesterday, it is pretty serious. From five yards with a 60Lb bow the fatboy arrows I shoot only penetrated three inches. You were right about pulling them out Ray, but a third hand arrow puller had no problem removing the arrows.
> 
> Seriously nice target, I hope it stands up as advertised over the long run.


Just do your points a favor and "lube" up the target face. I spray mine with silicone spray maybe once a month. Makes arrow removal MUCH easier and penetration is the same.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I put some arrow snot on them and it works fine, but I will try some Jig a loo

Thanks Ray


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Durhampro said:


> I put some arrow snot on them and it works fine, but I will try some Jig a loo
> 
> Thanks Ray


Arrow snot takes too long  good for 3D shoots though! For the target you can also use some Pam cooking spray! That also works well. Tire shine works too. Anything slippery that you can spray on that wont melt plastic lol.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Is that a homemade indoor shooting range?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ray what distance do you paper tune at, just out of curiosity. I do mine at 6" from bow to paper


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bcbow1971 said:


> Ray what distance do you paper tune at, just out of curiosity. I do mine at 6" from bow to paper


I start about 12" and go back about 10ft with bare shafts.


----------



## Straight-Arrow (Jun 12, 2015)

Ray knight said:


> I wanted something bigger! A wooden saw horse, a few angle brackets, 2x4s, a few dowel rods and a roll of construction paper (cut to 24" wide). This took 25 minutes to build and its really nice to tune with!! Lots of real estate to shoot before needing to change paper. Nothing like a dirt cheap DIY project that actually works better than the ones you buy for big $$$.


Hello Ray. I found this DIY paper tuner today, and wanted to ask you a couple of questions. I have built the saw horse and the frame and have the dowel rods. Can you please shed some light on the placement of your paper roll and the dowels. What are the offsets and how did you secure the paper at the top? A picture from the side and the back might be helpful. The idea of a quick saw horse and frame is great. Thanks for the help.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Interested in the dowel placement as well. Great buil!


----------



## kwoody51 (Apr 1, 2018)

This is great! I was just debating how to make something that incorporated the paper roll instead of just hanging a sheet.


----------



## B4THC4T (Jul 16, 2012)

This is awesome. Where did you find that paper? And what are you using for the paper's axle?


----------



## AZinNL (Apr 30, 2018)

so useful


----------



## kevin.elijah22 (Apr 12, 2018)

nice setup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanetMaker (Apr 20, 2018)

I want one too!


----------



## bowarchery (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice. I keep mine small and collapsible


----------



## LVVW (Feb 21, 2017)

I use a 2x4 frame on the ground I made that holds a couple 1x2's up and string some paper between them. I made it originally to hold targets to shoot guns at. These are just slower projectiles!


----------

